# HELP...My dog is anti-social



## captaintreo (Mar 9, 2010)

Or is he..

I have a 4 year old german shepherd lab mix. Loves members of the family. Loves the dog park. Doesn't really bother anyone there, but I am not sure if he is antisocial or what....

When we are at the dog park he runs around with the other dogs and if he happens to come close to a human that tires to pet him he ducks and goes the other way. I don't see any aggressive tendencies since he can sit there off leash and not charge anyone or small kids. Doesn't really seem to pay humans a lot of attention, BUT when we are at home and he is in his section of the yard and we have friends and family over into the area with the pool if someone tries to approach his fence he acts up. Barks, whines, sometimes growls. Sometimes he will let someone pet him, but then backs up and barks and snaps at them. His behavior confuses me. He acts like a normal dog off leash at the dog park around people, no issues on walks, etc... , BUT acts mean and unfriendly in his own yard. We have the same issue at the Vet when the techs start touching him. He is fine with them in the room and everything until contact happens.

Is this aggression? Antisocial? What? 

How should I handle it?

Thanks for any assistance anyone can provide.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

He's a guardian breed and likely is uncomfortable when people are near his fenced areas. The fact that he backs up and barks when people try to pet him also is somewhat a fearful behaviour. 
Personally, I would get in a good POSITIVE trainer who is experienced with dogs with this kind of discomfort/anxiety to assess the dog and give you some work to do with him to help him be more comfortable with people (strangers) and at the vets. 
Is there any consistency to the TYPE of people he reacts to? Only men? People leaning over him or trying to pet his head? Most dogs don't like being petted on the head, it's rude and inadvertently threatening. 

check out www.fearfuldogs.com for some tips and info.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

I think it's a good trait myself. I prefer dogs that don't want to have anything to do with anyone else but me. They pay more attention to you and are very easy to train. 
There is no real reason for anyone but you and your house hold to pet your dog. There is also no reason your dog needs to be pet by anyone else nor does it need to play with other dogs. 

I love taking my Boarder Collie to the dog park. She ignores everyone and everything but me. She is focused on me and whatever I'm doing. If it's throwing the ball she's chasing. If I'm just walking she is walking right beside me. She will only let people touch her after she looks for the ok from me same with goes for playing with other dogs. She is a perfect dog park dog. It's always about me and her nothing else. 

Nothing wrong with being "anti social"


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

The situation in the yard and the situation in the dog park are two completely different things.

In the yard, it sounds like barrier aggression or resource guarding of his space. Could you possibly crate him in a separate room when you're having guests over so that he does not feel the need to get protective? This way, he doesn't have to worry, you don't have to worry and your guests don't have to worry.

In the dog park, well, he sounds somewhat unsocialized and fearful of human touch. This is likely something he'll never get over, especially given his age, but with positive reinforcement and extensive behavior work, he can certainly improve.

I second the suggestion of a trainer to help you with these issues.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

chrisn6104 said:


> Nothing wrong with being "anti social"


The problem here is not being anti social in the sense that you are discussing. Your dog is focused on YOU and on the ball but I'm assuming he shows no FEARFUL behaviours when someone approaches him or feels a strong need to guard his space at home. Socialization and training is not about having a social butterfly (though many of us like that) it's about having a confident, SAFE dog. I would hazard a guess that MOST bites incurred by people are from fearful dogs that they have inadvertently frightened and who's owners have not properly socialized the dog. A dog bite can cause mental and physical scarring on the victim and can cause the dog to lose it's life. THis is why it's an important thing...it really CAN be a life or death situation.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> Socialization and training is not about having a social butterfly (though many of us like that) it's about having a confident, SAFE dog.


The above also helps produce dogs with courage and the ability to protect only as needed. A confident dog does not run around willy-nilly growling/snapping etc.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Cracker said:


> The problem here is not being anti social in the sense that you are discussing.


I can see that.

I guess I was looking at it from the person trying to touch view point. 
For some reason people want to pet my dogs but they ignore them. People will bend down hold out their hand do the baby voice all with no reaction. Then they are surprised and think my dogs are antisocial and don't like to be touched. Which couldnt be farther from the truth. 
My guys are just to busy with what I'm doing. They make me feel so special.


----------



## ak_traveler (Nov 26, 2009)

One of my girls is a lot like this. Fergie is really skittish around other people and will not allow anyone (even me) to walk behind her. We are slowly getting her used to other people but it's a long process. We will take her places for the new experiences and when someone walks up to comment on the pups, we try to let them pet her. She will back away and start shaking. We don't let her off the hook though, we keep trying to get the person to pet her. We sometimes have to hold her collar (we don't want her to nip or bite) and most of the time she eventually allows the petting. 
Hopefully she will grow out of this "antisocial" behavior, at least to the point she doesn't cowar whenever anyone comes up to us. It just takes time and work.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

ak_traveler said:


> One of my girls is a lot like this. Fergie is really skittish around other people and will not allow anyone (even me) to walk behind her. We are slowly getting her used to other people but it's a long process. We will take her places for the new experiences and when someone walks up to comment on the pups, we try to let them pet her. She will back away and start shaking. We don't let her off the hook though, we keep trying to get the person to pet her. We sometimes have to hold her collar (we don't want her to nip or bite) and most of the time she eventually allows the petting.
> Hopefully she will grow out of this "antisocial" behavior, at least to the point she doesn't cowar whenever anyone comes up to us. It just takes time and work.


Ak, Forcing her to interact is just as likely to increase her fear as anything. This is really not a great idea. We as humans don't have to tolerate strangers hugging or touching us and neither should our dogs if they are uncomfortable with it. The idea is to teach her to ENJOY it , not FORCE her to tolerate it. Socializing her to strangers is a process that involves NOT being touched in the beginning, but just hanging out near them and getting treats from YOU. Then you gradually encourage them to sniff the person and come back to you for treats...eventually the other person can give treats..etc etc. It's a gradual desensitization.

Yet again, I recommend anyone who has a dog with fear or anxiety issues to check out www.fearfuldogs.com.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Cracker said:


> Ak, Forcing her to interact is just as likely to increase her fear as anything. This is really not a great idea. We as humans don't have to tolerate strangers hugging or touching us and neither should our dogs if they are uncomfortable with it. The idea is to teach her to ENJOY it , not FORCE her to tolerate it. Socializing her to strangers is a process that involves NOT being touched in the beginning, but just hanging out near them and getting treats from YOU. Then you gradually encourage them to sniff the person and come back to you for treats...eventually the other person can give treats..etc etc. It's a gradual desensitization.
> 
> Yet again, I recommend anyone who has a dog with fear or anxiety issues to check out www.fearfuldogs.com.


When you're right you're right.


----------



## k-9 (Mar 10, 2010)

This could be good or bad on what you want from your dog. Myself i would prefer him not to be 100% welcoming to strangers in my house. He tolerates the guests which is "good." If you want your dog to be welcoming you have to train him to trust. How your dog behaves can be a lack of socializing at a young age.


----------

